# Trolling Motor Mount for Humminbird 565 Transducer -



## britcom61 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been checking out the many different trolling motor mounts for my Humminbird 565 transducer. The ones I have found on e-bay, cabella's and Bass Pro Shop range from $18.00 to $35.00, there doesnt seem to be much to them. The plastic ones look as though they are rather fragile. Has anyone made their own mount using a piece of aluminum?
The design looks rather simple to me. Is there a reason people do not make this part in their workshop? Maybe the metal has some kind of effect on the transducer reading? 
Is that why they are mostly made of plastic.
Surely this has been asked before? 
Can anyone explain if there is a reason there are no plans posted on the web or you-tube?
Maybe there is more to it than meets the eye?


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 21, 2012)

I use this one, I think with time and materials I could not build one for price they want. 

https://www.gandermountain.com/modp...content_goobasecontent_filler&cID=GSHOP_96544


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the one I have and I don't think you can build one for the price https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000BVFUU/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the one I have and I don't think you can build one for the price https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000BVFUU/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## sharrison (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure what kind the Hummingbird comes with but I used the factory metal transom mount that came with my cheap Eagle Cuda 300 depth finder on my MK trolling motor. I just bent it a little so it has a curve to it and used a big hose clamp. Worked like a champ for years.


----------

